# OCSC USL Academy Team beat San Antonio FC DA 7-2



## sweetlife (Oct 22, 2019)

The results from the tournament show that OCSC USL beat the SAFC DA team 7-2. SAFC did not beat any of the USL teams. Is that a reflection on the DA or just the San Antonio team?


----------



## Kante (Oct 22, 2019)

sweetlife said:


> The results from the tournament show that OCSC USL beat the SAFC DA team 7-2. SAFC did not beat any of the USL teams. Is that a reflection on the DA or just the San Antonio team?


what age group is this?


----------



## sweetlife (Oct 22, 2019)

It was the OCSC USL Academy U17’s. They had a tournament in San Antonio for all USL Academy teams. The tournament had one other younger bracket but I did  not see a OCSC team.


----------



## Kante (Oct 22, 2019)

sweetlife said:


> It was the OCSC USL Academy U17’s. They had a tournament in San Antonio for all USL Academy teams. The tournament had one other younger bracket but I did  not see a OCSC team.


got it. tough to tell the quality of SAFC u17 da. not a lot of games played so far, but they tied Dallas Texans and Dallas Texans doesn't look great. having said that, DA teams are not necessarily all that. it's convenient for some to think so, but just not the case always.


----------



## Goldilocks (Oct 22, 2019)

sweetlife said:


> The results from the tournament show that OCSC USL beat the SAFC DA team 7-2. SAFC did not beat any of the USL teams. Is that a reflection on the DA or just the San Antonio team?


Are you sure it was the SAFC DA team and not the SAFC USL team?


----------



## jpeter (Oct 22, 2019)

This is a replay of the game below

I wouldn't read too much into a new tournments that had some clubs that stocked there team (St Louis) with DA players and others that used almost all club players.  Orange county had a mix maybe, I know Jacob was playing at least.

USL academy cup is new this year with the "A" league starting up in 2020.  With just a single team per club covering u15-u19 it won't be a competitor to DA.

Instead just a "Pre-USL" for those have ambitions and playing in the USL higher level. High schoolers may be interested in USL "A" & some clubs will use this as a staging or transition for Players if they have higher USL teams.

Us national teams scouts where at this event looking at several players I heard.


----------



## sweetlife (Oct 22, 2019)

I do not know about all the teams but the SAFC lost all 3 games and they were listed as a DA team affiliated with USL. I have no idea how that works. FCGS had a team as well. It was hard to find a roster to see if they sent their DA team.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 22, 2019)

sweetlife said:


> I do not know about all the teams but the SAFC lost all 3 games and they were listed as a DA team affiliated with USL. I have no idea how that works. FCGS had a team as well. It was hard to find a roster to see if they sent their DA team.


Almost all the clubs in this have DA and they had the option of brining in DA players. Only those with USL higher teams where asked to join in. 

FCGS didn't send there DA team or players as they have a new separate USL U17 team that's just started, same goes for Orange County although they have some DA players from Surf & Strikers playing with them.  Some of these teams literally just formed and played for the first time for this competition so don't read too much into it.


----------



## panzerbug (Oct 25, 2019)

The SAFC team was there DA squad, a lot of U16s on the roster as they keep adding a year each season since they first got the DA.   I recognize the keeper and a few of the other players from all the times my son faced this team.


----------



## all4fuun (Nov 3, 2019)

My son was on the OCSC team. There were players from 5 different club teams, none academy that I know of. They had 4 practices with the team ( not including tryouts) that went to the tournament before leaving OC. All in all they did pretty well. We will see what happens in May. It was great experience.


----------

